# A concerned father of 3 makes a carpool app



## dbarenboym

Hello everyone

I am a father of 3 kids all under 12 years old. Lots of activities and events happening. Me and my wife were simply not able to be everywhere at once and drive the kids around. I don't trust Uber and Taxi services. I wanted a better tool to organize carpool between parents whom I know and share activities with and trust. so I made one. I hope you would consider checking it out and using it. it is only available for iPhones but Android version is not far behind. Since I am new I am not allowed links. Simply search for KIBZY on the AppStore.

I would also love feedback, shares and reviews.


----------

